# Please identify this Peacock Cichlid



## draper1221 (Jun 19, 2020)

I got this Peacock from a reputable online breeder that identified him as a Stuartgranti Flavescent. The fish was thrown in for free on a larger order of Peacocks as an incentive for me to accept an airport pickup rather than a shipment to my house. I know he is not a Flavescent but expect he is a hybrid of some Stuartgranti sub-species descent. I'm thinking maybe a Ngara Flametail/Blue Neon cross. Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------

